# Funny pictures from today



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol That is too cute.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Heehee, that is so adorable!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Cute photos. I would let my horses into the house if they could fit...and of course, not poo on the floor :lol:


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Lool, so cute !


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

awww loved the window ones  and i rather like your hair color too


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe, how cute!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Cute photos. I would let my horses into the house if they could fit...and of course, not poo on the floor :lol:


You need one of these, bahaha









Cute photos, cute ponies!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh Pinto P that is amazing! I have diaper for my female dog, never knew they made the XXX large size :lol:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Cute photos.

WOW, now thats a large diaper! I've never seen a diaper for a horse. I think my horse would be too emarrassed to even come out of her stall if I put one of those on her lol.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Pinto Pony said:


> You need one of these, bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so cute :lol:. But I think that I won't use this on my horse, when I'll have my own horses .


@whiskeynoo... thank you  glad you like the photos and my hair colour 

And thank you all for the nice words...


----------

